# Jumping Frustration...



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

OK, 
I went to the hill last night with my un-broken boy :laugh: and his friend.
I was working everything, groomers, butter, side hits, park, and jumps.

I am getting my speed dialed in good. I feel comfortable on the approach. But I'm getting toe-side heavy as I try to POP off the lip. I'm washing out toe-side on my landings.
When I'm at the transition I get small and ride up the lip, pop off, but when I pop I am leaning forward to get that push, but still flat based. My body MUST be leaning over my edge as I'm washing out on the landing.

I'm not sure this is a good evaluation of whats going on but I think I'm analyzing it correctly. I was hoping to get a video of me but my boy left me solo again ahahaha
Any thoughts???


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

When you pop make sure you're on your toes but not leaning over your toes. It is also ok to go flat base right before popping to make sure you pop strait.


----------



## seanboobs (Dec 2, 2010)

Instead of doing normal skidded turns on your toe side, get as high up on that edge while stacking over your board (bend your knees). Get used do doing those turns on groomers first, high toe edge to high heel edge. Once you're fluent with the movements, take it to the jumps. Happy shredding :thumbsup:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Instead of popping of the jump just try coasting it. Some jumps aren't good for popping depending on the transition. And do you happen to have a narrow stance? I narrowed my stance to 23.5 from 25 (due to my limited stance options with a new binder) and I noticed I was washing out on my toe edge on my heavier landings. I ended up going back to 25 and it's much more stable. Just a thought.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

When I press down I am going down to a 60 degree angle kinda at the knees. 

These jumps have a steep ramp. I think as I'm pressing down it is automatically pressing my toe side down, causing me to pop off the toe edge, sound right. Man I wish I had a video of me to analyize.


> *Snowolf:* make sure you are just closing the ankle and knee joints and are not bending over at the waist.


So do you think I'm trying to bend down to much to pop off the lip. I don't understand "closing the ankle/knee joints" can you describe this motion a little more, IE break it down as you do so well. I tried your method on the carpet just now, it seemed like my knees/ankles kinda just pointed into each other. Is this correct??. I figured being new I really need to pop hard, say like jumping for a volley ball spike, best analogy I can compare it to.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I have this same issue too, in fact I completely yard saled it on a jump today because I started thinking too much about popping and what grab I was going to do, and forgot to stay balanced on takeoff. Lesson learned! I went back to just coasting the next couple times then adding a little bit of pop after I got my confidence back.


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

Wish I had read this thread 2 weeks ago instead of having to recuperate before putting this wisdom to the test.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

I have had similar problems. I have been coming off lip on heal side..but from reading this it seems I should be flat on lip. Is there ever a time you should be on edge on lip if you are just going for straight air?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> It does sound a bit like you are trying to focus too much on the pop. This is the exact reason that in a park progression, we tell the student not to Ollie or pop off of the lip as they learn to hit jumps. They tend to overdo it and throw everything out of balance on takeoff. Instead, we have the rider just ride off of the lip and focus on stability and balance.
> 
> Instead of trying so hard to get good pop, tone it down to just do a little pop as you clear the lip.
> 
> On these steeper ramps it is important to " lean into the ramp " by shifting your hips and torso forward over the front foot. This is done with a foot to foot shift and not bending at the waist. For a straight air, it is important to keep you hips and shoulders aligned with your board and your head looking straight off the nose of the board.


Thanks SW. I am able to hit the smaller jumps and side-hits and pop ok, land correctly, etc. These smaller ones don't exaggerate bad form as would a larger jump.

I am going to start back at the basics and just coast off, then slowly add little bit of pop and not MUSCLE it like I have been doing.
I'm ok in the air. My body is stacked over the board and I"m spotting the landing good. As soon as I touch down I think I"m rotating my shoulders over my toe edge or I'm am truly not stacked. Again, very possible. So good advice and time to back up a little bit.

Thanks again


----------

